# Using a snowbear, or Rocky-Road plow commercially



## zippoz (Nov 22, 2004)

So,

I used to plow a few years back, and had a 90 4X4 jeep and a 7+foot western plow (hydraulic) with a set of Pro Wings.

It was pretty decent, and plowed well around the Chicago land area.

These days I live outside South Lake Tahoe, Ca, and was considering getting a cheaper plow such as a SnowBear, or more likely this new Rocky Road plow. ($1,300)

http://www.rocky-road.com/snowplow.html

What I would like to know is, what are the short comings of these cheaper
plows in relation to my old western? They dont include too many details on the site

Thanks
Zippoz

http://www.rocky-road.com/snowplow.html


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

IT will fall apart if you try to do any type of heavy commercial plowing. Go get a nice used western plow for $2K..


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Save your time and buy a decent plow


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a snow bear "commercially" for about half a season. I had 15 driveways total and it held up ok- 4 Winches, 1 bent bracket that held the winch, and the mounting bracket bent as well. Lastly the A Frame that the blade mounted to and swiveled on bent the track that allowed it to be angled. I replaced/fixed as much as possible and sold it. I bought my fisher MM1 for $1000 and am so much happier. It really sucks getting out in a snow storm and trying to angle the plow after a bracket is bent, or trying to lift the blade up after the winch breaks manually to drive home. I just bought winches from walmart- 1500 atv winch since they were so much cheaper $70 vs $350. Lastly- those two are the same plows, rocky mountain must've licensed those plows from snowbear.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well its not a commercial plow. Its a home owner plow.

What happens when you use a geo tracker for trucking? 

Your best bet is to buy a used plow to save money.


----------



## zippoz (Nov 22, 2004)

thanks for the replies guys its been a while since ive been around, and im glad to see that there are still a lot of pro's in the know.

so, can they back drag driveways at all?

is there any way to decently re-enforce the thing, and perhaps add a second winch to mechanize its left to right movement?

either way, does anyone know what kind of snow the Lake Tahoe area gets, and if this would even be suitable for it, even on a personal level?


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

There are some different posts on here that have pics with mods of ways to angle it from the vehicle. Just use the search and it will take you to them, some of pics of the mods.


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

What are you putting the plow on. Just doing your own drive or commerical lots etc


----------



## zippoz (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, i was hoping to do my own drive, and a few others to make some money on the side, as im out a job at the moment.

i was hoping to run 2 trucks, one with a western, one with a rocky road.

haul a blower or 2 as well, i figured i could divide up the route so the drives requiring the heaver equip get the western, and do the easier ones with a rocky road.

a couple of blowers and shovels as well, but essentially 2 man operation.

but im curious if a rocky road could handle back dragging, or if it is even designed to trip?


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

I am pretty sure that will have trip springs on it, it looks like a snowbear, I assume it is...They will back drag just not well, just not heavy enough. It sounds like you would be better off with a second hand plow. I will say I really liked my snowbear but there were a few times last winter when I was cursing it. The winch and strap will only take so much and it is a pita to get out and angle all the time so I never did. It is made for personal use may be a couple drives on the side. If you end up doing more then that you will wish for something better..(that's just my .02)


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

zippoz;847749 said:


> but im curious if a rocky road could handle back dragging, or if it is even designed to trip?


I suppose you could backdrag with it, Just get a few of your biggest buddies to stand on it while you back up.:laughing:

To be serious, IMO you would be much happier spending that money on a used commercial plow. Less downtime, less headaches.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with above. If you backdrag, the plow just lifts up over the snow packing it down more. The problem with using another winch for angling is that it will bind up with ice/snow as well and cause 1 more headache. I was very very easy on mine which is the reason it took so long to do my driveways. When I upgraded to my fisher it was night and day- I can stay in my nice dry warm truck the entire time, and I'm doing drives in a 1/3 of the time. It also moves snowbanks that my snowbear would break or bend trying to move. Instead of spending $1200 + $X on modifying your snowbear, just buy a used plow for $1500 and be done with it- you'll be much happier.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a friend who lives in lake tahoe. They get a lot of snow and that snowbear will break your first time out. Get a decent used plow and be done with it.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

This thread made me think of ...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

zippoz;847598 said:


> thanks for the replies guys its been a while since ive been around, and im glad to see that there are still a lot of pro's in the know.
> 
> so, can they back drag driveways at all?
> 
> ...


Are you crapping me?

They're telling you it won't work. And then you ask about back dragging with it?

And you don't know what kind\how much snow Tahoe gets? Do you see any mountains with snow on them RIGHT now? Does that tell you anything?

Do you know your elevation? Does that tell you anything?

http://www.americansouthwest.net/california/lake_tahoe/weather.html

Here is what you will need to plow snow in Tahoe:

http://www.plowsite.com/member.php?u=12883

Check out his threads.


----------



## Bobby Wheelock (Dec 8, 2009)

*Plowing in Tahoe..??*

can u actually still plow snow in Lake Tahoe..?? thought the snow was snow deep they used those truck/cart mounted snowblowers..

i thought the only people still using snow "plows" were the state when they do the roads with huges snowplows..

anyhow, i'm curious cause i spent 2 weeks up there in Feb. 2008.. and i have been plowing snow in detroit for like 15 years..


----------

